# glary utilities vs. tuneup utilities



## RubenPlinius (5. Dezember 2008)

hallo

ich nutze bisher tuneup utilities 2008 und habe jetzt in chip von glary utilities gelesen
wo ist denn da der unterschied zwischen den beiden?
vor allem ich brauche nur soetwas wie die autostart editierung, die defragmentierung und die 1-klick wartung die sich um meine registry, temp files und sonstige probleme kümmert (halt genauso wie bei tuneup utilities)
bietet das die gratis version von glary utilities genauso? oder ist das erst in der kaufversion enthalten?

bzw was ist der unterschied zwischen gratis glary und kauf glary?
und weiß wer ob tuneup utilities 2009 irgendwelche vorteile für mich bietet wenn ich im endeffekt nur die 1-klick wartung samt defragmentierung nutze?

salut und danke im voraus


----------



## Wagga (5. Dezember 2008)

Es hat ein paar Funktionen von Tuneup aber z.b.: fehlt:
Der Registry Editor
Diskdefrag
Diskdoctor
Shoutcutcleaner
Undelete /Shreder
....
Warum nutzt du nicht einfach die 2008er weiter?
Tuneup bietet alles was dieses Tool bietet und mehr.
Wenn dir die Funktionen von dem Tool reichen kannst du in zukunft dieses nutzen, andernfalls nutze Tuneup.
Dieses Tool ist übrigens nur für Privatpersonen kostenlos.
Hast du dies nicht gelesen:


> Möchten Sie noch mehr Features und Funktionen haben, sollten Sie zu den kostenpflichtigen TuneUp Utilities 2008 greifen.


Wobei 2008 wieder alt ist, gibt nun 2009.
Den besten vergleich hast du doch in dem du beide programme öffnest du direkt vergleichst.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## RubenPlinius (5. Dezember 2008)

jaja ich bin eine privatperson^^

also das heißt ich kann mit glary nicht defragmentieren?
und was kann glary dann tatsächlich?

und gibt es einen nennbaren unterschied zwischen tuneup 08 und 09?

salut und danke


----------



## Wagga (5. Dezember 2008)

Den Unterschied musst du auf der Tuneupseite nachsehen, das kann ich dir nun nicht sagen.
Ich glaub da ist wenig dazu gekommen.
Eher optimierungen glaub ich.
und verbesserungen.
Müssten die Neuerungen nicht in der Hilfe stehen.
Lade dir doch die Demo.
Du kannst 2008,2009 parallel laufen lassen und wenns dir nicht gefällt das 2009er wieder löschen oder wenn du nicht zahlen wllst und lieber noch 2008 nimmst und wartest bis es wieder was würklich neues ist.
Bei Software mache ich es immer so ich warte mind. 1-2 oder gar sogar 3 versionen ab , bis ich mir wieder eine kaufe.
Weil die Schritte sind von version zu version meist zu gering das es den upgradepreis sogar gerechtfertigt, wartet man aber 2-3 Versionen ab dann lohnt es sich wieder.
Das mache ich übrigens bei jeder Software die was kostet ist egal ob: Bildbearbeitung, Videobearbeitung, Buchführungssoftware oder Tuningtools.
Also ich mache keine Unterschiede zwischen den porgramme wann ich was kaufe.
Wenn ich meine nun könnte man wieder ne neue Version kaufe, kaufe ich sie dann warte ich meist dann 1-2  versionen ab und kauf sie dann wieder, aber meist dann nur wenn ich per Newsletter ein "Sonderangebot" bekomme, wo ich nochmals Rabatt bekomme.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (5. Dezember 2008)

Support? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe dir die neuerungen von Tuneup 2009 herausgesucht:
Neuerungen in TuneUp Utilities 2009 
Bei TuneUp Utilities 2009 gibt es im Vergleich zum Vorgänger viele Neuerungen und Ergänzungen. Unser Ziel dabei war es wieder einmal, die Wünsche unserer Anwender in gewohnt sicherer und einfach zu bedienender Weise umzusetzen. Im Folgenden geben wir Ihnen einen Überblick über die wichtigsten Neuerungen.

Die neue Startseite 

TuneUp Utilities 2009 begrüßt Sie mit einer völlig neu gestalteten Startseite, die Ihnen Auskunft über den Status Ihres Computers gibt. Werden Probleme oder ungünstige Einstellungen im Systemzustand entdeckt, so liegt die Problemlösung nur einen Mausklick entfernt. Die Startseite informiert Sie auch gleich darüber, wenn neue Tipps zur Steigerung der Leistung Ihres Computers vorliegen und warnt Sie, wenn Wartungsaufgaben nicht komplett automatisch erledigt werden. Die Startseite zeigt Ihnen auch an, ob sich seit dem letzten Start von TuneUp Utilities neue Autostartprogramme in Windows eingetragen haben. Sie können direkt entscheiden, ob diese automatisch startenden Programme wirklich sinnvoll sind. 

TuneUp Speed Optimizer 

Welche Einstellungen bremsen Ihren Computer aus? Welche unnötigen Dienste oder Programme sind im Hintergrund aktiv? Ist Ihre Internetverbindung optimal eingestellt? TuneUp Speed Optimizer weiß die Antwort auf all diese Fragen. Dieser prüft Ihr gesamtes System auf Engpässe, überflüssige Hintergrundprogramme und falsche Einstellungen. Klasse: Mit nur einem Klick können Sie einen Großteil der Optimierungen ganz schnell durchführen. Daneben macht Ihnen TuneUp Speed Optimizer Vorschläge zur weiteren Beschleunigung Ihres Systems, aus denen Sie ganz einfach wählen können, um Ihren Rechner noch schneller zu machen.

TuneUp Shortcut Cleaner

Das Aufräumen Ihrer Arbeitsoberfläche ist lästige Fleißarbeit: Das Löschen von ungültigen Verknüpfungen im Startmenü, auf dem Desktop und in der Schnellstartleiste kostet einfach nur Zeit. Diese Arbeit übernimmt jetzt TuneUp Shortcut Cleaner für Sie. Er prüft, ob alle Verknüpfungen noch gültig sind und löscht verwaiste einfach per Knopfdruck. Dabei werden auch gleich die leer gewordenen Ordner im Startmenü entfernt. Parallel durchsucht TuneUp Shortcut Cleaner noch häufig genutzte Programme und bereinigt dort die Liste der zuletzt geöffneten Dateien. 

Unterstützung des Opera Browsers

Nach der Defragmentierung der Festplatten, welche wir bereits mit TuneUp Utilities 2008 eingebaut haben, ist der häufigste Wunsch unserer Kunden die Berücksichtigung des Opera Browsers. Mit TuneUp Utilities 2009 bieten wir jetzt auch volle Unterstützung von Opera. In einer Vielzahl der speziell für Opera eingebauten Einstellungen in TuneUp System Control können Sie beispielsweise ganz einfach die Anzahl der Schnellwahl-Einträge (Speed Dial) verändern, bequem die Standard-Suchmaschinen auswählen und die schnelle Zurück und Vorwärts Navigation wieder einschalten. Mit der Internetoptimierung wird die Leistung von Opera individuell auf Ihren Internetzugang abgestimmt. Im Bereich Speicherplatz gewinnen wird der Opera Cache zum Löschen angeboten. 

TuneUp Styler
Jetzt können Sie auch die Vista Logo-Animation ändern, die kurz vor der Anmeldung erscheint. Eine Auswahl schöner Animationen können Sie von der TuneUp Webseite herunterladen. Zusätzlich können Sie sogar ganz individuell ein Bild Ihrer Wahl beim Starten von Vista anzeigen lassen. Unter Vista können Sie jetzt auch den Anmeldebildschirm mit eigenen Bildern gestalten: Mit wenigen Mausklicks erstellen Sie Ihre ganz persönliche Anmeldung. 

TuneUp Uninstall Manager 

Von Grund auf neu entwickelt ist TuneUp Uninstall Manager jetzt sehr viel schneller und mit neuer Benutzerführung noch intuitiver, so dass Sie nicht benötigte Anwendungen jetzt noch einfacher deinstallieren können. Nicht benötigte Programme geraten häufig in Vergessenheit, da Sie vor langer Zeit installiert und anschließend nicht mehr verwendet wurden. TuneUp Utilities 2009 zeigt Ihnen lange nicht benutzte Programme, so dass Sie ganz zielgerichtet diejenigen Anwendungen deinstallieren können, welche unnötig Speicherplatz verbrauchen und unter Umständen sogar Ihr ganzes System verlangsamen. 

TuneUp Startup Manager 

Ein flottes System kommt ganz ohne unnötige Autostartanwendungen daher. Der verbesserte TuneUp Startup Manager hilft Ihnen mit neuen Gruppierungen und Erklärungen, überflüssige Programme viel leichter zu finden. Neu hinzugekommene Autostartanwendungen werden jetzt hervorgehoben, so dass Sie es noch einfacher haben, unnötige Einträge zu deaktivieren. Auch sind jetzt die beim Systemstart geplanten Aufgaben in TuneUp StartUp Manager aufgeführt. Diese werden insbesondere bei Vista immer häufiger zum automatischen Start von Programmen eingesetzt.

Kategorie Speicherplatz gewinnen

Die ohnehin schon schnelle Anzeige des zu gewinnenden Speicherplatzes ist auf NTFS-Laufwerken jetzt noch schneller. Zudem können Sie noch mehr überflüssige Dateien ganz einfach löschen, wie z.B. das Backup des ersten Servicepacks von Windows Vista und den Cache von Opera und Safari. Auch das zweite Modul zum Abschalten von Windows-Funktionen, die viel Speicherplatz brauchen wurde erweitert. Der Index der Windows Suche kann jetzt mit einem Klick deaktiviert und gelöscht werden. Dies ist besonders dann sinnvoll, wenn Sie ohnehin eine andere Suchmaschine verwenden. Außerdem wurde TuneUp Disk Space Explorer beschleunigt, da nicht mehr erst das ganze Laufwerk analysiert werden muss. Sie können jetzt auch nur die Ordner analysieren, die Sie näher untersuchen wollen. 

Viele weitere Verbesserungen 

Neben den ganzen neuen Funktionen gibt es eine ganze Reihe von weniger sichtbaren Verbesserungen. Neben Tooltips im Hauptprogramm und nützlichen Kleinigkeiten wie beispielsweise deutlich mehr gefundenen Problemen in TuneUp Registry Cleaner und einer genaueren Fortschrittsanzeige von TuneUp Drive Defrag, gibt es die größten Verbesserungen unter der Haube, insbesondere beim komplett überarbeiteten Installationsmechanismus und der deutlich verbesserten Update-Technik.


----------

